# Trail of Terror 2009



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

Hey guys, I haven't posted in a while, but I've been busy. Anyway, here is the video I just finished highlighting the best parts, and screams, of my Trail of Terror, October 31, 2009. Enjoy!


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

The video was kind of hard to see, but it looks like it's a path that you walk through, right? Cool concept, somewhere between a haunted hayride and a walk-through haunted house! Very original idea, cool props, good job I'd say. Got any plans for Halloween 2010 yet?


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

Ryan Wern said:


> The video was kind of hard to see, but it looks like it's a path that you walk through, right? Cool concept, somewhere between a haunted hayride and a walk-through haunted house! Very original idea, cool props, good job I'd say. Got any plans for Halloween 2010 yet?


Yeah, the video was kinda to highlight the screams, and what not. But, yeah, it's a path. I've got some new idea's for this year also.


----------



## HAUNTEDBARN (Apr 20, 2010)

Always fun to watch the haunts...thanks


----------

